# Black spotted blenny with cloudy eye



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

My new spotted blenny seems to have a cloudy/bulging right eye. I just got him from the lfs and he seemed quite active but was hard to see all of him since he kept moving on the live rock. His color and other eye are fine it's just his right eye is a bit bulging and cloudy and he seems to be moving around but flicking a bit. I have never had a fish with this kind of problem but Have read up and it seems to just leave the fish alone and it may clear up. I know it acted up since moving the fish to my tank but the swelling has gone down a bit. The only thing now too is he is breathing hard. I do not have a QT and he is in my 14 gal biocube with 2 clowns. Please let me know what to do.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

First thing-- get a QT or get used to dead fish. Your new fish probably has ick, and now so too do your clowns. In a 14 gallon tank full of live rock and inverts, you have no real hope. There are invert safe methods which almost work, but you won't have that kind of time in a 14 where the hatching spores have no trouble at all finding the fish.

You cannot successfully run a saltwater tank for very long without quarantine. EVERY SINGLE FISH in the petshop *IS* INFECTED!!!

Second thing- nothing. Fish get their eyes scratched a bit all the time when they move to a new tank, and it clears up easily enough in a few days most of the time.


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

Well I believe that it was do to poor water quality at the shop and moving him around can make there eye bulge more. Also moving from water condition to another and still getting use to it can make any fish flick or itch while there still getting there berings. So far the swelling has shrunk down and is about the same size of the healthy eye and is actually starting to clear up. He hasnt been flicking and has been quite active and eating some sand and spitting out to get the algae. Color seems to be find too. My tank is very healthy and I know its a bit risky without having a QT. Thanks for the info and hope the little guy gets through.


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

HE still seems active during today and is eating the goldenbrown algae on the sand only thing is he passes out the sand rather quickly he gathered with the algae, it literally comes out in minutes. Eye is about the same, I'm thinking of getting some herbivore pellets tomorrow. He seems interested in the flake food but is still skittish as my clowns and shrimp freak out when I feed them. I feel real bad for the little guy with his eye.:sad: I hope he makes it.


----------

